# Iberian POIs never heard of them?



## rugbyken (Oct 13, 2016)

Never did manage to load the poi set then Phil showed me how to access them from the title bar at the top never looked back until I came over here , I keep posting spots and Chris says thanks it's in the Iberian poi's WTF are they? will have to sort them out when I'm back for Christmas .
     Anyway here's another one just followed a barragem sign and found this beauty, we were just gonna have lunch decided to stay the night , might  be different in high season there is a marina over the ridge and an information centre with loo's etc at the turnoff, it's just above Moura barragem Alqueva N38.20044 W7.4871 next to the parking spot is a large new launching ramp and fishermen are dotted around , during the season tours of 'the grand lake' depart from the marina.


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 13, 2016)

Well done! You've find a place that ISN'T in the Iberia POIs 

I will ask Polar Bear to mahk sure it's added ...

(The Iberia POIs are accessible form the online POI Map - but there's a technical problem with the Iberia entries at the moment. Phil hopes to have it fixed within a day or so ...)


----------



## carol (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi Chris, I'm hoping to go to Spain Jan/Feb. Will there be an Iberian update before then?


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 13, 2016)

The next POI release will be around 1st December ...


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 29, 2016)

rugbyken said:


> Never did manage to load the poi set then Phil showed me how to access them from the title bar at the top never looked back until I came over here , I keep posting spots and Chris says thanks it's in the Iberian poi's WTF are they? will have to sort them out when I'm back for Christmas .
> Anyway here's another one just followed a barragem sign and found this beauty, we were just gonna have lunch decided to stay the night , might  be different in high season there is a marina over the ridge and an information centre with loo's etc at the turnoff, it's just above Moura barragem Alqueva N38.20044 W7.4871 next to the parking spot is a large new launching ramp and fishermen are dotted around , during the season tours of 'the grand lake' depart from the marina.View attachment 47408


----------

